# RC transmitter ranges? How to improve?



## danchesterp (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello. A co worker reccomended this site to me. I'm new with RC vehicles, and was wondering about the ranges and power of the transmitters used. Whats the longest (direct line of site) distance you can get? Is there a way to amplify your controler? I noticed RC planes can go a long ways away from the operator before loosing controle. Is thare a controler for RC cars that would have the same distance? I would like to go maybe 1000 meters if possible with an RC car. Any sugestions would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

danchesterp said:


> Hello. A co worker reccomended this site to me. I'm new with RC vehicles, and was wondering about the ranges and power of the transmitters used. Whats the longest (direct line of site) distance you can get? Is there a way to amplify your controler? I noticed RC planes can go a long ways away from the operator before loosing controle. Is thare a controler for RC cars that would have the same distance? I would like to go maybe 1000 meters if possible with an RC car. Any sugestions would be helpful. Thanks


Spektrum technology is where its at now. spektrum radios can reach up to 3000 FT i believe, dont quote me on it, but go to www.spektrumrc.com and check out the site there...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The transmitting power of aircraft and land transmitters are the same, the maximum allowed by the FCC. Aircraft have an advantage in that they are in the air and have far fewer signal obstruction/reflection issues.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

You want to send your car/truck 1000 meters? That is over a 1/2 mile, can you even see the car at that distance, let alone tell what it is doing?


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I've had experience with both aircraft and surface radios.
I've found that the airplane radios can actually control the aircraft beyond the distance that a person can actually determine the attitude of the aircraft. 

Surface radio range is significantly less because of [as Hank mentioned] signal reflection from buildings, signage and in some cases the ground. 

Generally speaking, the useful range of the radio's manufactured within the last 8 or 10 years [or more] is beyond the practical limits of one's ability to control the vehicle safely and accurately. One exception would be AM radios. AM radios can suffer from interference from all sorts of sources. But, those are not used for R/C Aircraft anymore... legally. And I don't believe they are used much for hobby grade surface radios either. I could be wrong about that though.


----------



## danchesterp (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply everyone. I see now that the radios are already at the FCC limit and can not be any more powerful without a ham radio license, and now understand why ground vehicles have less distance. I was wanting to do the mini cam thing and I have a camera that transmits quite a long ways. I live on top of a hill and behind me is a corn field that goes back about a half a mile and was hoping to be able to go that far and still controle the vehicle.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is some info on Futaba's website about using 50mhz frequencies - http://www.futaba-rc.com/faq/faq-freq.html#q273


----------

